# Long Island Orchid Festival 2014



## LIOS (Mar 31, 2014)

*Long Island Orchid Festival 2014
*May 2 - 4, 2014
Planting Fields Arboretum State Historic Park
9 AM to 5 PM

The *Long Island Orchid Society* will be holding its Second Annual *Long Island Orchid Festival* on May 2 through 4, 2014 at Planting Fields Arboretum State Historic Park. The festival will host numerous orchid vendors from around the world and include lectures from advanced orchid growers.
Admission to the Long Island Orchid Festival is *FREE*, 
_(Planting Fields Arboretum Parking $8 per car.)
_









*Participating Vendors
*Brennan’s Orchids
Dragon Agro
Ecuagenera
(Deadline for preorders April 12)
J&L Orchids
Kelley’s Korner Orchid Supplies
Little Brook Orchids
Mac’s Orchids
Marlow Orchids
Mt. Prospect Orchids
Nature on the Rocks
Orchidphile
Orchis Floriculturing
Piping Rock Orchids
Woodstream Orchids

*Artist and LIOS Member Nancy Wernersbach
*








Landscape Orchid Seascape Floral Giclee Fine Artwork Oil Watercolor Artist Paintings
Artist & LIOS Member Nancy Wernersbach will give an orchid painting demo from 10 am to 2 pm on Sunday May 4th and the finished painting will be raffled. You could be the winner of an original piece of orchid art!

*Event Lecture times and dates
*To Be Announced

*Planting Fields Arboretum State Historic Park* is Long Island’s premier public arboretum and historic site located in Oyster Bay, New York. A former Gold Coast estate, the arboretum is comprised of 409 acres of greenhouses, rolling lawns, formal gardens, woodland paths, and outstanding plant collections. The original historic estate buildings remain including the 65 room Tudor Revival mansion, Coe Hall, which is open for tours spring through fall. The grounds, landscaped by the Olmsted Brothers of Brookline, Massachusetts, are spectacularly beautiful year round.

*We hope to see you there!
*


----------



## gogi (Mar 21, 2014)

​thanks for posting this. Def will be going


----------



## Polypodium (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks for posting this update as I was wanting to purchase some plants from Ecuagenera and this may be a good opportunity to do so while meeting other vendors.


----------



## LIOS (Mar 31, 2014)

GREAT, glad you can make it and please spead the word!


----------



## inka4040 (Oct 14, 2010)

Anyone going to this? Thinking of swinging by on Saturday.


----------

